# Mitered Door Frame bit on maple



## kopasetic (Aug 3, 2012)

New to the forum. Hi all and thanks for all the useful info I have already found.

So the trouble I am having is this. I have new MLCS Mitered door frame bits(#8784) The bit was in my porter cable 690LVS but either my bearings were on there way out or my first bit was really out of balance. Now I have a new bit and new router.(Bosch 1617) AT first everything seemed a lot better then the first batch of horribly chattered maple.Arghh I have had to work my way down in 1/16 increments because anymore and my new router sounds like it will be my next old one. This is pretty hard maple but it didn't seem that bad in the table saw or miter saw. Now I am down to what should be the last pass or two and the chatter is back. Very fine this time and kind of neat texture really but this project is not mine to keep so it needs to be smooth. I am using stacked feather boards and the bearings don't have any noticeable play like the porter cable did.

Any advice or experiences anyone can offer me would be fantastic because I am already paying more then I charged for this one.


----------



## PRDarnell (Mar 21, 2012)

Chris, you didn't say so but I assume the problem is on end grain? Just trying to understand the whole situation.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Chris, the MLCS bits do a decent job on soft woods but are not the best choice for tough wood. I suggest you try a Whiteside, Infinity or Freud bit; you will see a world of difference.


----------



## kopasetic (Aug 3, 2012)

To Paul. Its the whole width of the face on 1x6 stock. Mind you I am only cutting in to about three inches of it on a given pass. Blade height overall is 2 13/16. Its just flat sawn maple from the Home depot. Pretty nice stuff though for what I am doing. Super clean. I have not ever used this large a bit on maple and am not even sure if this is just what to expect with it. The new router is 2 and 3/4 hp. Should I have gone bigger I wonder.

To Mike. The reviews were pretty good on the MLCS bit so I went for it. Largely because they are so close to me I had the bits in a day. I'm stuck finishing this vanity with those bits unfortunately, but will most definitely keep the others in mind for the future. I have used and loved many a Freud bit, but only know the others second hand.


----------



## kopasetic (Aug 3, 2012)

Just wanted to add that I am running very low Rpm, couldn't say exactly but no higher than the number 2 setting on the router. Painfully slow feed. Just fast enough not to burn.


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

Are you using feather boards to hold the wood down as well as against the fence? You might want to try cranking up the speed as little. Too slow can be as bad as too fast. Another thing to do is move the fence in so that you are doing a smaller section of wood at a time. What I am saying is do about 3/4 of an inch of the edge then move the fence back an inch or so. The edge of the wood has the most taken off of it. When doing raised panels I do it this way to avoid putting too much strain on the bit or router.


----------

